# Stereo Upgrade



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just bit the bullet and for about what the kicker upgrade would go for ($1000) I decided to give the cruze a little audio facelift so to speak.

I already sound deadened the doors, trunk, rear deck etc so the next step was the actual audio gear.

Here is what I decided on after contemplating many many setups....I am partial to the polk db components as I had them in my monte and they sounded awesome in there powered by a 100 wpc amp..

Front:
Polk DB6501 components

Rear doors:
Polk db 651 coaxials

Sub- Polk MM1240DVC(I also purchased a polk enclosure that was matched for the db series of subs but they are stated to require the same amount of air space each in a box)

Amplifier-Alpine PDX V9


I purchased 2AWG welding cable which should be plenty for an amp that will do a max draw of 80 amps at full tilt
I plan to do the big 3 with the leftover cable as I purchased 25 feet of red and black respectively.


Does anyone have any tips or tricks as far as setting this all up, this is not my first stereo, but my first where I plan to keep a factory nav radio. I already bought basically everything needed to install such as the pac unit. I figure that the alpine is plenty of amplifier for a smaller car such as the cruze. I am not looking to win db drags or anything of that nature.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure if Welder cable is any good or not. I suppose it may be but I'd be left wondering how much resistance builds up in it is all. For all I know maybe it is the same or better. Just a curiosity I imagine.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

rpcraft said:


> Not sure if Welder cable is any good or not. I suppose it may be but I'd be left wondering how much resistance builds up in it is all. For all I know maybe it is the same or better. Just a curiosity I imagine.


Welding cable tends to be true to size (AWG) and real copper and not copper coated aluminum (CCA) it is as good if not better than true 2 awg car audio wire


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

If I recalled a very long time ago I used 00 gauge welding cable to trunk mount my battery (not the Cruze). Seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Welding cable is great stuff. Very common for car audio use. It is often cheaper per foot than KNU wire when you consider the cost of shipping. The only reason I don't use it is because the KNU OFC wire I use is more flexible. That's the only difference. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Welding cables awesome stuff for me locally 1/0 is cheaper then some knu koncepts stuff shipped. Not always as flexible tho, But much more durable.


----------



## centi (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi, Any recent posts on audio enhancements?


----------

